# HILFEE! An alles Cool Edit Pro User..



## Slak (20. Mai 2004)

Hilfeeee! Hallo alle zusammen. Also ich muss mich mit meinem Problem nochmals an Euch wenden. Und zwar an die Cool Edit user, die Musik zusammen mixen, schneiden, übergänge bearbeiten usw. Praktisch einen kompletten Musikmix bearbeiten und erstellen. 

Also nochmals folgendes: Also ich mixe Lieder in ein Multitrack (1 Track, also eine Spur). Da sowas ja ziemlich viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, sprich eine cd 80 min, speicher ich ja öffters mal ab. Dabei hab ich das gefühl, umso öfter ich speicher, also denk mal er schreib mir praktisch die übergänge immer wieder über. Das resultat. Umso länger ich mit meinem mix bin, umso schlechter wird die qualität des mixes am anfang. und das zieht sich dann immer weiter nach hinten. Also gerade die hohen frequenzen fangen dann leicht an zu rauschen und dann immer mehr. Denk mal wie gesagt das hat was mit dem speicher zu tun, dass er mir praktisch immer wieder alls überlagert oder so. Also mach ich da irgendwas falsch, bzw speicher falsch ab, oder bearbeite den mix falsch. 
Also daher BITTE ich ALLE Cool edit pro User, die ein wenig Ahnung davon haben und mir hilfreiche Tips geben können mir BITTE zu helfen. Ich verzweifel schon bald. Hab mal andere Programme zum mixen ausprobiert, aber die gefallen mir nicht alle wirklich. 
Also Ich danke Euch schonmal im vorraus für Eure hilfe. Könnt mir auch ne mail schicken, wie auch immer nur helft mir.. *heul* 

DANKE FÜRS LESEN... Bis dann schönen Tag noch.


----------



## ZCARM (23. Mai 2004)

*Cool Edit ?*

Hi, sorry Cool Edit kenne ich zwar nicht so. Hatte das mal kurz aufm PC und hat mich überhaupt nicht begeistert. Ich z.B. benutze seit langem Magix Generation 6 deluxe für Audio, bzw. Wave bearbeitung. Geht dort alles wunderbar mit verschiedenen Effekten, Bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten, Übergängen, viele Tracks. Ist ein super, userfreundliches Programm. Versuchs doch mal damit. Iss wirklich gut ! Gruss Bernhard (Z CAR M)


----------

